# Yippeeeeeeeee



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Nancy!!!!!!!! How old is she? Does she have a story?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

she's beautiful!!! how old is she?? she looks so little in the pics!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is a beauty! What's her name?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is beautiful. I've know many great lab retriever mixes. I think you are going to be very happy with her.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh very cool. Good looking doggie!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sally Ann is still quite young. Chances are we will change her name once we see her personality...Maybe we do a contest to name her! 

This is what was her official bio on petfinders:

"_Sally Ann is a very sweet flat coat retriever. She was hanging out at a nursing home but when it became obvious that she was going to have babies they called a rescue to take her. She had 8 beautiful little ones (Jessica, Kayla, Leeza, Jonathan, Mikey, Nemo, Oprah, Passion). Amazing since she is a small girl, probably only 40 pounds. Sally gets along really well with other dogs. She is calm and laid back and just wants to be loved. "_

The story wasn't quite as pretty as this obviously, she actually was rescued from a kill shelter, and her pups were born in foster care. She is coming up from Louisiana, and obviously has been spayed, dewormed, etc. I have a ton of questions for the woman at the rescue, that I am going to email tomorrow. I was so excited that I couldn't get my thoughts together other than the essentials, as you can imagine. Yanno things like details on what has been done in the foster home... crate trained? House broken? (I hope ) Leash trained, Any obedience training? Her full medical records such as they are will be sent to me,but so many other questions. If anyone has any thoughts or ideas on what I need to know Please please tell me!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There's another golden/black lab mix on here somewhere, can't remember the name (??). They make such beautiful dogs. 

Sweet adorable eyes, she's going to love you to pieces Cham !! :heartbeat


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She is beautiful!! She doesn't look like a flat coat to me but she does remind me of how my very first dog Susie looked as a youngster! CONGRATS!!!

I hope you don't mind me posting a pic...here is a pic of her aged 14...best dog ever!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a sweetheart. Can't wait for more pictures of her.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> She is beautiful!! She doesn't look like a flat coat to me but she does remind me of how my very first dog Susie looked as a youngster! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting a pic...here is a pic of her aged 14...best dog ever!!


That is exactly how I picture Sally Ann in her later years. I can not believe how excited I am. I don't think I was this excited when I heard my DIL was pregnant! arty::dblthumb2


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and I cant wait to see more pictures of her. I think she looks alot like a little Nellie. Sounds like she had a rough beginning but will have a happy loving ending.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

She is just gorgeous...Congratulations....I had a black lab mix growing up who I now think was either a flat coat or a black lab/ golden mix....she looked mostly like a golden but was black had the longer hair and feathers and plume tail...more along the lines of the field golden....she was the best dog we ever had....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You're right... she's stunning!! Looks like such a sweet girl, I might have to intercept her here in NJ before she makes it all the way up to you!! LOL.... I can't wait to see more pictures and hear about this littler girl!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a Pretty & a Lucky Girl!! I can feel your excitement...it's catchy!! WooHoo!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! what a pretty girl!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> There's another golden/black lab mix on here somewhere, can't remember the name (??).


Her name is Nellie!

I had a golden mix who was black, does that count? He was small, too, only 36 lbs. And my sis in law has what we call a golden/black lab mix, although we have no idea what he really is!

Sally Ann is a real cutie! I'm sure you will love her to pieces! Sounds like she's already a therapy dog! 

Here's Cooper (foster) and Midnite:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woohoo  Congrats!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations Cham!! That's very exciting news and she is just gorgeous...I can't wait to hear all about your story bringing her home. I love long haired black dogs...she will look so beautiful next to her new sister!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

P.S. I just told Matt that "Zoe's big sister Hailey is getting a new sister!" and he responded, "but she already has the best sister ever!" hahahaha...but he thinks she's beautiful too...he loves labs but I'm more of a golden person and I know he'd love a lab/golden mix someday.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to hear more about her. She is ADORABLE.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Sally Ann is so pretty! Congratulations!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, Congratulation's! Is she coming up on Peterson's?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Aww, Congratulation's! Is she coming up on Peterson's?


Peterson's? I don't understand. Is that a rescue group?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> P.S. I just told Matt that "Zoe's big sister Hailey is getting a new sister!" and he responded, "but she already has the best sister ever!" hahahaha...but he thinks she's beautiful too...he loves labs but I'm more of a golden person and I know he'd love a lab/golden mix someday.


 
I know where you could get Matt, an adorable blk lab/great pyrenees puppy. :: running as fast as I can:::curtain:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Unfortunately things change, and we will not be getting Sally Ann after all.  
The foster family refuses(?) to give her up and are adopting her themselves. Our second choice was still available so instead we are adopting 1 1/2 year old black lab.

Petfinder PetNotes

I have to admit, I am sad and somewhat disappointed, but I know Marci will be a good dog, and a great friend for Hailey. 

Things happen for a reason, and this is one of those things I guess.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

cham said:


> Unfortunately things change, and we will not be getting Sally Ann after all.
> The foster family refuses(?) to give her up and are adopting her themselves. Our second choice was still available so instead we are adopting 1 1/2 year old black lab.
> 
> Petfinder PetNotes
> ...


That's right! I understand you feel let down, but this is probably the better thing for you and your family. Now, do we have any pictures of you black lab to be?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

bwoz said:


> That's right! I understand you feel let down, but this is probably the better thing for you and your family. Now, do we have any pictures of you black lab to be?


 
There are photos on the link in the last post. Petfinder PetNotes
Petfinder Pet Photo She is a pretty girl...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry that things fell through with Sally Ann but Marci looks like a nice girl and she's small, too, which is nice. I rescued a black lab (mix?) from Louisiana last spring thru Labs4Rescue. When they first come up from down south it's hard to understand them because of their _thick southern woof-woof _ and she couldn't understand my _'wicked bad' _New England accent, either  , but we worked it all out!!!!

Just wondering, where is the transport drop-off for that group?

Here is my Louisiana gal, Vanilla:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'm sorry that things fell through with Sally Ann but Marci looks like a nice girl and she's small, too, which is nice. I rescued a black lab (mix?) from Louisiana last spring thru Labs4Rescue. When they first come up from down south it's hard to understand them because of their _thick southern woof-woof _and she couldn't understand my _'wicked bad' _New England accent, either  , but we worked it all out!!!!
> 
> Just wondering, where is the transport drop-off for that group?
> 
> Here is my Louisiana gal, Vanilla:


Vanilla is gorgeous... and I love the name. Yea they assured me that I will not have to take a few lessons in Cajun, but I expect there will be some language barriers. "Wicked good/bad" being the least of it. I expect pissa to be a problem too. With my luck that was the term they used for pottying. Hmmm I wonder could Cajun be a female name? Sounds more male to me...

The drop off is the Old Pease Air Force Base, in Newington NH. I guess a hanger was donated for rescue use. A bit frustrating because whether they come 95, or 93 they have to come thru Braintree to get to NH. When we named Hailey it was an easy call, it just came to my daughter and it seemed to fit, but we are really having name problems this time.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Cham, I 'm sorry things didn't work out with the first pup but maybe this sweet thing is the one you were mean't to have. She is very pretty and I'm very jealous. I always liked the name Bella for a female. Southern names hmmmm Savannah or Miss Scarlett  I'll have to think about this a while :wave:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Cham, I 'm sorry things didn't work out with the first pup but maybe this sweet thing is the one you were mean't to have. She is very pretty and I'm very jealous. I always liked the name Bella for a female. Southern names hmmmm Savannah or Miss Scarlett  I'll have to think about this a while :wave:


 
I love the name Savannah, but my dh wants to keep it simple. All of a sudden the name Maggie popped into my head!  I thought if the name Dianna, but my daughter would be very upset if I named a dog after her, not to mention Cowboy's Mom!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I would feel very honored if you named your dog after me  I do like the name Maggie. I'm really really excited for you. I'll have to give you some lessons in how to speak southern. First off, you have to learn how to say ya'll, now it's exactly as I typed it y'all not you all. Keep us updated.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> I would feel very honored if you named your dog after me  I do like the name Maggie. I'm really really excited for you. I'll have to give you some lessons in how to speak southern. First off, you have to learn how to say ya'll, now it's exactly as I typed it y'all not you all. Keep us updated.


 
*Ya'll/y'al*l mean youse won't work? Yea, I think there is gonna be a *wicked* language barrier...but I think if I watch enough Paula Deen that might do it. Her accent is *wicked pissa*. :smooch:


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Youse won't work on a southern dog : What exactly does *wicked pissa* mean* * Cham, we're going to have to work on your southernisms !!! Maybe by the time you come down here to stroll through the historic district in Charleston we'll have you talking properly. Ha Ha.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Youse won't work on a southern dog : What exactly does *wicked pissa* mean* * Cham, we're going to have to work on your southernisms !!! Maybe by the time you come down here to stroll through the historic district in Charleston we'll have you talking properly. Ha Ha.


My son tells me that wicked pissa is a good thing.  No problem going to Charleston, 'ceptin' y'all gotta git rid of that there teal trimmed building. Is that better? :


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> No problem going to Charleston, 'ceptin' y'all gotta git rid of that there teal trimmed building. Is that better? :


You're getting the hang of it  What were they thinking? Wasn't it teal with black trim? 
__________________


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> You're getting the hang of it  What were they thinking? Wasn't it teal with black trim?
> __________________


 
I think it was black and teal trim. I would have to go and look it up and frankly my dear, I'm much too lazy right now.  Did you Johnwa deleted one of my posts concerning that company and it's employees? I had some good gossip and it went poof!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cham said:


> Vanilla is gorgeous... and I love the name. Yea they assured me that I will not have to take a few lessons in Cajun, but I expect there will be some language barriers. "Wicked good/bad" being the least of it. I expect pissa to be a problem too. With my luck that was the term they used for pottying. Hmmm I wonder could Cajun be a female name? Sounds more male to me...
> 
> The drop off is the Old Pease Air Force Base, in Newington NH. I guess a hanger was donated for rescue use. A bit frustrating because whether they come 95, or 93 they have to come thru Braintree to get to NH. When we named Hailey it was an easy call, it just came to my daughter and it seemed to fit, but we are really having name problems this time.


Do you know the name of the person doing the transport? Just curious! Glad you've found a match! Sorry about Sally Ann...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I am putting the adoption on hold, because of some issues that came up, and were not able to be resolved to my comfort level.

I know the right dog is out there, and with patience, hope and trust, we will find each other.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations, she is beautiiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> I am putting the adoption on hold, because of some issues that came up, and were not able to be resolved to my comfort level.
> 
> I know the right dog is out there, and with patience, hope and trust, we will find each other.


The right dog IS out there. If you are looking for a Lab, so many need homes. Faith's Mommy volunteers for Labs4Rescue, I think GoldnChoc. has, too. I don't know if Rudy's Rescue in NY is still pulling dogs, but I remember her looking for homes for many precious pups, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Youse won't work on a southern dog : What exactly does *wicked pissa* mean* * Cham, we're going to have to work on your southernisms !!! Maybe by the time you come down here to stroll through the historic district in Charleston we'll have you talking properly. Ha Ha.


This just caught my attention. My son's GF's brother is in Charleston. I keep asking her if he want to adopt a dog or do a transport!


----------

